

Ask HN: What are your favourite free web fonts? - ekpyrotic


======
swanson
Open Sans -
[http://www.google.com/fonts/specimen/Open+Sans](http://www.google.com/fonts/specimen/Open+Sans)

Reenie Beanie (great for 'handwritten' stuff) -
[http://www.google.com/fonts/specimen/Reenie+Beanie](http://www.google.com/fonts/specimen/Reenie+Beanie)

------
ljtobey
Just starting using Montserrat, which is a free font that google supports.
It's very similar to proxima-nova, which costs money and is used in a number
of up and coming sites.

------
meerita
In no particular order:

\- Roboto \- Roboto Condensed \- Source Sans Pro \- League Gothic

------
tagabek
Slightly off topic

Helvetica Neue Light - iOS Development

------
voidiac
Source Sans Pro

------
mattwritescode
Times new roman

------
itaCas
Verdana

------
jimmahoney
Avería

------
sideproject
LATO!

~~~
yuchi
Even if for some reason I had problems installing it on my Ubuntu machine, I'm
starting to love Lato too.

